# Travel Destinations > East Asia >  Want to travel to Asia ... any advice / tips appreciated

## Coolers

Hey all  I'm thinking of hitting up Asia in July (yes i know, freaking hot).  I want to visit China, Japan and Hong Kong (in that order).  My plan is to go to a nice hotel in China, take shuttle buses (from tours that associated with the hotels) to typical touristy places (i.e. Great Wall, Forbidden City, etc).  I figure that Japan and Hong Kong are modern enough that I can get around with a book.  Plus, in Hong Kong I have buddies there so I can probably find my way around without a tour.  What do you guys think?  Should I book the tour before I go or just "wing it" when I'm there?  I want to hit up all those places within 3 weeks so I think that planning tours that would fit all 3 would be tough.  Any recommendations for cheap flights?  Or know of any good package deals?  Thanks

----------

